#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Broeder Alkhattab in Eindhoven: gratis lezing

## RdVG01

Brabanders, Limburgers s7ab EINDHOVEN en de rest 

⚠️Wees welkom op *vrijdag 16 december aanstaande* van 19:00 tot 21:00, Incha Allah⚠️

Zij ispireren mij....

De mens heeft inspiratie en inspirerende mensen in z'n leven nodig. Hun leven, hun boodschap, hun daden en standpunten kunnen voor ons een reflectiepunt en bron van inspiratie zijn om dezelfde boodschap, uitdagingen en beproevingen te kunnen dragen ! 

Wees erbij en ervaar *GRATIS* een glimp uit de verhalen en personen die terug komen in de gezegende serie Alhamdolillah "verhalen van de profeten" ! Die we Incha Allah in januari in EINDHOVEN gaan starten bij voldoende animo ! Wees er dus bij.

Deel dit bericht met een ieder die jij wel wat mooie en positieve inspiratie gunt moge Allah jouw een sebeb laten zijn voor veel goeds! 

Aanmelden via *[email protected]*

Locatie:
Activiteitencentrum de Jagershoef
Lohengrinlaan 1
5625 EK Eindhoven

Klik hier voor het AlkhattabNL YouTube kanaal

----------


## RdVG01

Naar aanleiding van vragen: iedereen is welkom !
Dus man, vrouw, moslim, niet-moslim.. meld je bij interesse gauw aan.

Er zijn nu nog voldoende plekken, maar het kan snel gaan.

----------


## RdVG01

Brabant, Limburg en de rest: laat je niet kennen.
Meld je nog massaal aan en sluit de gezegende vrijdag af met een lezing vol inspiratie, in shaa Allah !

[email protected]

----------


## giportenu

Through 040 Congress & Events, Hotel Eindhoven can host business events for the top of the market. Van der Valk Hotel Eindhoven offers 5-star conference accommodation with 22 multifunctional rooms, all with a sleek and businesslike look and feel.

----------

